# Camp Counselor Job



## CatsandTeaKRC (Jan 18, 2014)

One of my New Year's resolutions is to try and be more outgoing. Well, in order to do that, I got a job as a camp counselor. I'm not going to be a general counselor either. I'm head counselor. I'm not sure how I managed not to pass out during the interview. Now, I've been added to a staff Facebook page but I'm starting to feel scared. I posted my introduction on the page but nobody has answered it yet. I'm wondering if I should delete it. I'm afraid of how it's going to be this summers. I'm sure I'll be fine once I get to know the other counselors but the first few days is going to be really scary for me. Also every week, we get new campers and being head counselor, I'm going to have to talk in front of a group of parents. I'm afraid I'm going to mess up because I get all tongue tied and end up standing there looking like an idiot. Sorry for the long rant...


----------

